# Raubfisch Datteln Hamm Kanal



## Spinnfischer135 (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe vor in den nächsten wochen einen ausflug zum Datteln Hamm Kanal zu machen empfolen wurden mir der hafen in rünthe und das kraftwerk sowie die brücke dort.
Meine Zielfische sind Aal,Hecht,Zander und Barsch.
ich wollte mit 3 ruten fischen 2 auf grund, eine wurm und mit köfi die andere.
Die dritte rute wird meine spinnrute sein, welche spinnköder könntet ihr mir empfehlen und was haltet ihr vom köfi am kanal (gute chancen ?).

Danke im vorraus
#6


----------

